# pics from this weekend



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

Pictures from this weekend
61 friday
1 band ross goose hatched 2010 or earlier coral harbor NU canada


----------



## goosejerky (Apr 6, 2012)

where at? we also shot 2 bands this year- a 7 yr old blue and a 15 yr old snow (banded in July 1997 could even be older) both banded in NU canada. great pics


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Sweet pics. Also shot a snow this year that was banded at coral harbor.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Good job! Real nice looking spread!


----------

